# Trainer in the greater Seattle area???



## mahhi22

For those of you in the neighborhood, do you have a good GSD trainer recommendation? I'm willing to drive up to an hour or so to get to one if needed. Rumi is now 14wk & recently completed an all-breed puppy kindergarten. We'll most likely do puppy kindergarten part II, but I'm looking beyond that.


----------



## paulag1955

Not GSD specific, but this is where we're thinking about taking Shasta. It's near Woodinville High School.
ACADEMY of CANINE BEHAVIOR - Teaching dogs to live with people.


----------



## shilorio

i like the Bow Wow Fun Towne! - dog day care, canine boarding, kennels, dog wash for the Brier, Kenmore, Lake Forest Park, Bothell, Lake City, Kirkland, Mountlake Terrace, Shoreline, Edmonds, Lynnwood, Woodinville, North Seattle, South Snohomish areas  i love them!! not specific breed but great people and training, boarding, swimming etc ^^


----------



## mahhi22

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check it out.


----------



## Vandal

Dog Training - Seattle / Puget Sound -- Shade's Dog Training


----------

